# schwieriger fall



## dertutnix (7. März 2005)

okido, mutiges konzept


















HABEN WILL   
dafür würd ich glatt mein slayer verkaufen ...




welcher händler hat eins? 

was kostet der rahmen?

kommen dann noch weitere rm in specialeditions???


----------



## clemson (7. März 2005)

@dermachtehnix
dafür samma doch zu alt   

für rm special editions guckst du da:
http://www.bikes.com/bikes/2005/special_edition/index.aspx

mfg
clemson


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (7. März 2005)

@derkannehnichmehr:

Gibts den auch mit ohne Gänge?


----------



## dertutnix (7. März 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> @derkannehnichmehr:
> 
> Gibts den auch mit ohne Gänge?



genau das ist ein argument, aber da hab ich ja noch was im keller stehen, was jetzt dann mal aufgebaut werden muss, kein zwingendes   





ok, ist keine rm

und ich derzeit sowieso eher mal ein wendiges bike such anstatt meinem slayer (ist mir zu nah an meinem element und das geht auf keinen fall weg!), wär das eine option
und für schräge bikes bin ich immer schon ein sicherer fall ...


muss zur bank ...


----------



## dertutnix (7. März 2005)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> @dermachtehnix
> dafür samma doch zu alt
> 
> für rm special editions guckst du da:
> ...



zu alt? ach was, schieben kann man bis ins hohe alter hinein   

die aktuellen specials find ich eher zum  












ok ist





wobei schwarz weiss für mich einfach blizzard ist!

und 





übrigens für mich immer noch die beste farbwahl für das vertex!


interessant fand ich, dass auf der eurobike auch einige vom importeur probleme mit der farbe hatten ...

aber wo kann ich mir jetzt so einen rahmen mal anschauen? hoff ja, dass mir der so gar nicht gefällt und damit alle probleme gelöst sind!


----------



## schlappmacher (5. April 2005)

ja isses denn wahr, das slayer verkaufen? und ich dachte, die Kiste ist unschlagbar 

Grüße vom Kettenschutzfahrer,

Schlappi


----------



## Nihil Baxter (5. April 2005)

In das Flow würde natürlich bestens jene pinke Teil reinpassen:





Kommt aber in mein Blizzard, da ich ja keine Kinderbikes fahre. Aufgrund der Farbe des Flow eigentlich schade...


----------



## dertutnix (5. April 2005)

@nihil baxter: das nenn ich eine mutige farbwahl ...

hatte ja selber mal das blizzard anniversary gehabt, das war rot/purple und ein traum ...

ist das der ck von sissy? war doch kürzlich in ebay ...

bitte bild, wenn fertig, blizzard ist immer ein muss


----------



## einzelheinz (8. April 2005)

iss zwar ein bisserle OT, aber trotzdem: @dertutnix, kennst du nen guten RM Händler in München? ich kenn den in der Implerstraße, mit dem hab ich schon meine speziellen erfahrungen... und alphabikes wird zwar noch als RM-händler geführt, hat aber praktisch nix mehr. 

gruß, eh


----------



## Nihil Baxter (8. April 2005)

@dertutnix: Ja, der King ist von eBay. In den USA und Kanada habe ich zum verrecken keinen mehr bekommen. Ins Blizzard passt er als Eyecatcher perfekt, wie ich finde. Mut zur Farbe. Habe ihn heute eingebaut, Foto folgt in den nächsten Tagen.

Gruß

Andre


----------

